# New legislation about the self employed



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Measures to come into force in Jan 2014

New rules to boost small businesses and self-employed in Spain |

New measures to make easier the entrepreneurship in Spain > TAS Consultoria, Company Creation in Spain


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Measures to come into force in Jan 2014
> 
> New rules to boost small businesses and self-employed in Spain |
> 
> New measures to make easier the entrepreneurship in Spain > TAS Consultoria, Company Creation in Spain


Some good points, I like the holding off VAT payments for less that 2m turnover until invoices have been paid. "Limited liability of business debts will not affect the primary residence, provided its value is under 300,000 euros"

Not sure about the "*new investment and talent in **Spain**, the concession of residence permits to investors"
*I've read many times about Spaniards leaving to work abroad and many will have missed the boat, or should I say have already boarded the boat for jobs elsewhere outside of Spain, so who knows how much talent has already left that could have still been here if some of this could have been implemented years ago! Hopefully this will provide some opportunity for a few to return and more over time.

Paragraph 5. on the 2nd link feels like a bit of a mess IMHO, missed opportunity, and dare I say ageism thrown in for good measure. It just looks a mess. Note the bit where is says "*may benefit*"


> Self-employed under age 30 who hires for the first time, since February 24, 2013, unemployed people over 45 years of age for an indefinite period, may benefit from a *reduction of 100% in the price of their health insurance contributions* during the 12 first months of employment.


I understand the system is different in Spain, but if you take the health insurance out of the equation then there is still a lot of up front payment for a one man band small business to pay a flat rate, and there has to be something wrong with this approach if it will cost more to run a small 1 person business in Spain that it does in the UK where the economy is in better shape!

I'm very unlikely to grow a business and be able to take advantage of many of the changes. And I'm at a very big disadvantage if I want or *have to* work part time! The current system just doesn't accommodate for that idea very well at all if you have a low turnover or perhaps are unable to work full time.

Furthermore I don't like to see ageism built into any system. I understand how under 30's need more help as they are suffering more with many more of them out of work, but also a system that encourages younger people with less experience to go self employed and at the same time be less welcoming to older people with more life and business experience seems unwise to me.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Short news story on the brain drain from Spain relating to budget cuts over previous years; Video News: 680x413


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Some good points, I like the holding off VAT payments for less that 2m turnover until invoices have been paid. "Limited liability of business debts will not affect the primary residence, provided its value is under 300,000 euros"
> 
> Not sure about the "*new investment and talent in **Spain**, the concession of residence permits to investors"
> *I've read many times about Spaniards leaving to work abroad and many will have missed the boat, or should I say have already boarded the boat for jobs elsewhere outside of Spain, so who knows how much talent has already left that could have still been here if some of this could have been implemented years ago! Hopefully this will provide some opportunity for a few to return and more over time.
> ...


The under 30's thing kind of niggles me too. Yes, maybe they do need a helping hand, but I'd like to see the older person who's been made redundant in his 40's, who has a family to support and a mortgage to pay off, being given some help too. This is the kind of person who I think has a lot to offer through his/ her working experience, and whose unemployment affects many people.
I think the idea of being a part time self employed worker needs to addressed too as as things stand, that option doesn't exists, as you say in your post.
And I totally agree with you about the foreign worker part. What I would have thought is needed is the means of bringing back those graduates who have already left and encouraging new graduates to stay rather than bringing in foreign experts. Foreign investment yes, but with Spanish employees.
I also wonder how things stated in paragraph II will actually work out. This kind of set up usually leads to companies "cooking the books" so that their profits appear to be less, so that they appear to have spent money on r+d etc etc and we are back to the same scenario as always - a little corruption here and and lot of corruption there...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Short news story on the brain drain from Spain relating to budget cuts over previous years; Video News: 680x413


I think I'll be able to use this in class, so thanks!


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think I'll be able to use this in class, so thanks!


You might also find this one of some interest.. Interesting to see successful people in Germany up and leaving and very fed up.
130,000 leave Germany due to failing economy, lack of business opportunities ? RT News


----------

